
Investigating npm3 performance - breck
https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/10380
======
ksherlock
They should rewrite it in node: Almost no function in Node directly performs
I/O, so the process never blocks. Because nothing blocks, less-than-expert
programmers are able to develop scalable systems.

------
Khao
This only reinforces the idea I have that NPM is the absolute worst package
manager ever and I wish it would die and people would start using one that
works (or building one that works)

A huge regression like that (x3 slower) is not something that should happen
from a "mature" project that relases its v3. It's simply inacceptable and it
clearly demonstrates that the team behind NPM is incompetent.

~~~
msoad
It's harsh to say but I tend to agree. Most of npm employees are more active
in tweeting and commenting about social justice than doing their work.

Last night I was watching South Park and I thought PC principal is looking
like IZS!!

~~~
richmarr
I have long-standing gripes with design decisions taken in npm too, but I
don't think its quality as a package manager is affected one way or the other
by its contributors tweeting in a way you appear to dislike.

------
SOLAR_FIELDS
If Paul Irish is endorsing your analysis work, you know you're on a pretty
good track.

------
fenollp
All this just to say "requests are made one after the other now, and that's
slow".. seems pretty useless

